# [OpenRC] Wrong net dependency cache (Open)

## aj2r

Hi, I have my system configured to use baselayout-2 and many initscripts (openovnp, sshd, ...) have the "need net", but if I start my system with per example my gsm modem and then grab it and connect via ethernet, these services that need net are waiting for net.ppp0 and not for net. Any thoughts?

----------

## krinn

```
# You can also remove dependencies.

# This is mainly used for saying which servies do NOT provide net.

#rc_net_tap0_provide="!net"

```

it's all doc in /etc/rc.conf

instead of removng !net from ppp0 i would add your gsm interface name with provide="net" so all services are aware the net is up.

----------

## aj2r

Sorry I didn't explain it correctly, the services "need" net but they are waiting for "net.ppp0" and if I turn another service that provides "net" up, they ignore it.

----------

## zfarkas

Same problem here. I have two ifaces: eth0 (ifplugd) and wlan0. Either is wlan0 is started (but eth0 has no cable plugged), netmount, libvirt of ntp-client won't start:

```
# /etc/init.d/ntp-client start

 * WARNING: ntp-client is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started

```

----------

## zfarkas

OK, for me solved setting rc_depend_strict="NO" in /etc/rc.conf.

----------

